# Alte Podcast Folge wiederfinden - Hilfe: Community-Podcast #22: Free-to-play - alles nur billiger Mist? Nein!



## HolyYoGhurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin durch einen Zufall wieder auf meinen alten Account hier aufmerksam geworden und würde mir -nach nunmer fast 10 Jahren- gerne noch einmal eine seehr alte Folge des Community Podcasts anhören, bei welcher ich damals in einem Anflug jugendlichen Leichtsinnes mitgewirkt habe. 
Jetzt mein Anliegen an euch alle:  Der alte Link unter "https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/co...to-play-alles-nur-billiger-mist-nein.9317943/" führt leider ins nichts.

Vielleicht hat ja eine Seele unter euch noch die Folge heruntergeladen und könnte mir diese zukommen lassen.
Das würde mich sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße,
HolyYoGhurt aka Friede


----------

